# How to turn off stacking?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone know?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Me too!

But seriously...

Go to the Uber app (NOT Maps)/ click the menu icon in the upper left corner/ click "No more requests" or whatever it says. 

It will put you Offline when you end the ride, and then ask you if you REALLY want to go offline.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Pleasetell me, thanks


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Ya, I was just playing around. Was going to come back and answer. 

Basically what jimke said. 
When you have a rider, click on the three white horizontal lines in top left corner. That pulls up your current pax info. Below that, there is a box that says "stop new notifications " (Or something to that effect) just tap that box.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

In the Uber driver app, after you have accepted a ride, Go to the screen where you have the option to contact or cancel. Scroll to the bottom of the screen and select Stop new notifications.

Lol what jp300h said


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Go4 said:


> In the Uber driver app, after you have accepted a ride, Go to the screen where you have the option to contact or cancel. Scroll to the bottom of the screen and select Stop new notifications.
> 
> Lol what jp300 said


Thank you kind sir


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Mine is a little different. When I go to the option screen I just slide the slider to go offline.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Two ways

1. Stop new requests.... as per pic.
2. Go offline. This still allows you to complete the current job.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Why would you not want stacked pings?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Why would you not want stacked pings?


Because you can't see pick up distances or because you might be waiting for a surge ping, steve-o-rino.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Why would you not want stacked pings?


I live in NJ and going into NYC is a guaranteed way to lose money (dead miles/tolls etc)


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

d0n said:


> Because you can't see pick up distances or because you might be waiting for a surge ping, steve-o-rino.


On a stacked ping, p/u distance is minimal. Usually much closer than regular pings.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

jp300h said:


> On a stacked ping, p/u distance is minimal. Usually much closer than regular pings.


It's not uncommon for stacked requests to be on the same block.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

jp300h said:


> On a stacked ping, p/u distance is minimal. Usually much closer than regular pings.





Coachman said:


> It's not uncommon for stacked requests to be on the same block.


It defeats the purpose, when you get stacked pings it is because it is over saturated in the area which leads to surge, I had a few stacked pings that took me 15 mins away because no one would pick the pax up.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Being available for stacked pings lessens the chance for surge to occur. Always disable new requests.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Being available for stacked pings lessens the chance for surge to occur. Always disable new requests.


It's smart to tailor your strategy for whether you're driving in a surge time or not. I get plenty of stacked pings during non-surge driving times. There's no reason to turn that business down.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Only individuals with 5000 rides and a rating of 4.95 or better can toggle stacks on and off.

We can also scale our apps to suit or driving preferences.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Only individuals with 5000 rides and a rating of 4.95 or better can toggle stacks on and off.


Really?

Post the screenshot of the toggle.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Go4 said:


> In the Uber driver app, after you have accepted a ride, Go to the screen where you have the option to contact or cancel. Scroll to the bottom of the screen and select Stop new notifications.
> 
> Lol what jp300h said


This 1+^


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Distant stacked pings are rare, usually only happens when there are very few or no other drivers out in the area



Coachman said:


> It's not uncommon for stacked requests to be on the same block.


I've had many that were at the same location, I had one I remember that my next pax were already in my car before I even ended trip and rated the previous pax


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

All you have to do is either not accept the trip or while you have picked someone up is to program it to take you off line so you are not sent any other pings.


----------

